# Camping Almafra, Benidorm



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is anyone at Camping Almafra at the moment and can tell me what pitch 141 is like?

The reason I ask is that we made a pitch reservation for next winter but are now informed that one has become unavailable and given 141 instead. The pitches there vary a lot and we have no idea what that pitch is like and would be very grateful for any information so that we can act accordingly if necessary.

Thanks.

Ron


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

you may be able to find a map of the pitches thier web site.

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Andy. I do have a map but that doesn't tell you if you will be sitting in the shade of a high rise permanent or any other problems you can't see from here. 

Ron


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camoing*

Google earth?

™


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*camping*

Find a campsite map, see if you can make sense of it

Here


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

No large trees I think this site only open a couple of years ago, I'm sure a friend goes on the winter rally CCC.
From the look of the map no large buildings down on the site. very open all round.

Andy


----------

